# Jeremy Beadle (Do Not Read If Easily Offended)



## tommyt (Nov 14, 2003)

Jeremy Beadle's family are having difficulty reading his will, it was written in short hand.

Jeremy Beadle had a small willy, however on the other hand it was quite large.

Jeremy Beadle is to be cremated. His new show will be called "You`ve been flamed".


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Poor Jeremy Beadle, to die so young....He really was dealt a crap hand :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> Poor Jeremy Beadle, to die so young....He really was dealt a crap hand :roll:


 :lol: :lol: Got to hand it to him he is still keeping us laughing


----------



## Captain Moonlight (Jan 19, 2007)

jeremy Beadle had requested his remains to be recycled into compost and scattered on his garden.

ITV sources say he could be back in early autumn with "watch our beadles asprout"


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Captain Moonlight said:


> jeremy Beadle had requested his remains to be recycled into compost and scattered on his garden.
> 
> ITV sources say he could be back in early autumn with "watch our beadles asprout"


 :lol: :lol: best one yet


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Jeremy Beadle's cremation is to be televised .......................the program will be called ..............

You've been Flamed !! :roll:


----------



## tommyt (Nov 14, 2003)

Jeremy Beadle was found next to a single glove. Detectives have yet to establish cause of death but believe the glove may have had a small hand in it


----------



## tommyt (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## tommyt (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## TT-L (Dec 4, 2007)

Police have said today Jeremy Beadle was infact murdered....

He was in a London club, playing cards when he was shot dead...

Police say he put a dodgy hand on the table... :lol: :lol:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)




----------

